# Crackle Finish



## Rob

Trying a new Faux Finish, using Sherwin Williams Impressions. This one is a Crackle.
This is the base coat, Antiquarian Brown


----------



## PatsPainting

I take it your not done yet?

Pat


----------



## Rob

Ok, here is some more.
The Glaze


----------



## Rob

The Crackle and The Poly


----------



## Rob

Top Coat 
This one turned out great, can't really tell from the pictures, but it matches the card perfect. Not going to be fun doing on a ceiling though.


----------



## Rcon

That looks really good! 

I know nothing about faux finish work - never tried it. Looks like fun though. Not sure how much fun it'd be on a ceiling, but at least it'd look sharp


----------



## ewingpainting.net

Dialing a faux finish in for a client is painful. Good luck, maybe the wise one will come for his stamp of approval. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines

I tried my hand at it once for a few years. I got pretty good, it was just a pita when you had that homeowner who never was satisfied. Of course that is always true.

Looking good Rob.


----------



## PaintWork

How much is this costing you doing these samples, if you don't mind me asking. I wanna do some myself but how much am I looking at?


----------



## RCP

The material to do the Crackle was the most expensive, it is a 5 step process and to cover 400 sq feet you need:

2 Gallons Duration @ 42.99 each
1 Gallon Faux Impressions Metallic @ 72.79 (tinted)
3 Qts Faux Impressions Crackle @ 19.99 each
3 Qts Minwax @ 11.59 each
1 Qt Faux Impressions Latex Glaze @ 14.69
1 Qt Duration @ 15.79 (tinted)

Plus the tools listed here.

Now these are the shelf prices, your price may differ. I suppose you can use something besides Duration and get quarts instead of the gallon. On the Metallic, you could get quarts. The last two you mix for the glaze equal parts, so we used 1/2 cup each for the sample boards, which were just scrap drywall. So the Crackles and Glazes can be used on other projects.


----------



## PaintWork

RCP said:


> The material to do the Crackle was the most expensive, it is a 5 step process and to cover 400 sq feet you need:
> 
> 2 Gallons Duration @ 42.99 each
> 1 Gallon Faux Impressions Metallic @ 72.79 (tinted)
> 3 Qts Faux Impressions Crackle @ 19.99 each
> 3 Qts Minwax @ 11.59 each
> 1 Qt Faux Impressions Latex Glaze @ 14.69
> 1 Qt Duration @ 15.79 (tinted)
> 
> Plus the tools listed here.
> 
> Now these are the shelf prices, your price may differ. I suppose you can use something besides Duration and get quarts instead of the gallon. On the Metallic, you could get quarts. The last two you mix for the glaze equal parts, so we used 1/2 cup each for the sample boards, which were just scrap drywall. So the Crackles and Glazes can be used on other projects.


Thanks for the breakdown!


----------



## Rob

Metallic over base coat, still have several steps left.


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

wow...that costs! I do natural finish work sometimes...I can do a whole interior minus kitchen and bath with under $25 of material. It's good to know what the conventional world is paying...


----------



## Rob

What is natural finish work?


----------



## Rob

Finished it, the homeowners love it, good thing for me!


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Casein (milk paint) is one of the most commonly used paints in the world, save for the industrialized parts. 

Clay alis is a cross between the consistency of a paint and primer. It's a roll on/back brush finish made of 80 grit sand, clay, wheat paste and pigment.










Natural plasters are trowel on and usually have a fiber, such as straw, and are either made from from lime (for exteriors) or clay. I've done a plaster job under a friend's business with horse manure, which contains the fiber, clay and sand. We got the manure and straw from a nearby farm, the sand from a nearby quarry, and was from the digging of the foundation. In all, the materials were transported no more than a few miles from their source. It's what I'd like to do all the time, cause the usual paints we use have materials in them that are mined by slaves. Bummer. 



Rob said:


> What is natural finish work?


----------



## BreatheEasyHP

Oh, and you can buy the clay, sand, and pigment...you don't have to dig it up yourself. It super cheap stuff and not too hard to mix. It takes some skill to get the mixes right.


----------



## Workaholic

What? Now you own rollers and brushes?  :jester:

Finish looks good Rob, nice to start adding that service.


----------



## Rob

I always wondered what those funny looking things with the wooden handles were used for! I did get one of those new weenie roller handles.

Thanks, I think I'm gonna do some more of this stuff, Chris signed me up for a class at the paint store next week, and she is looking at some fancy schmancy class up north, think she's trying to get a vacation out of it too!


----------



## RCP

Been doing a few of these, all from folks that saw the parade home.


----------

